# ID Crypt



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello everyone

This is my first post here, but i read this forum almost everyday.

I've got a Cryptocoryne from Japan that came to me as a C. pygmaea but i dont think its the real classification of it. It growns real fast, but i have no flower yet.

Anyone can id it, please?










Sorry the bad quality of the photo and my terrible english... 

Thank you all..


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

this looks like a walkeri or wendtii to me?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That most definitely is not C. pygmaea! It looks like it's one of the wendtii-becketii-walkeri-undulata type crypts. I hope you didn't pay too much for it, since these are relatively common cryptocorynes.

Carlos


----------



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, Carlos and lorba.

I remember thant, when i bought this plant i bought also a C. wendtii 'Mi oya'. 

When the plants arrived to me, one of them had died and the other(this one)i 'saved'. 

I´m wondering...could this Crypto be a C. wendtii 'Mi oya'???

Once again, thanks for the feedback of everyone!

Best regards


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Rafael,

Use the attachment function to upload your image. It seems your image hosting site isn't working.


----------



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi folks

Megagaleria had had a problem, but its now solved.

Greetings


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Almost a certainty -- that is Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'.

Carlos


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

The Mi Oya I get in has generally redder leaves that are thinner, pointed and have undulated edges---Could it be another wendtii morph?


----------



## Rafael Diogo (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi folks,

Im wondering...couldnt it be a C. wendtii 'red'?

Wendtii has so many subspecies and human made varieties that it gets too difficult to know exactly which plant is.

Thank you all


----------

